# nice archive of pics



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

so here at this link

http://amazon.4urmobi.mobi/wallpapers/kindle

there are alot of images that you can automatically crop to fit the kindle... huge selection of attractive women celebs...

I am male after all... there are some other categories though, maybe find something you like


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are the Hugh Jackman photos, LOL?

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where are the Hugh Jackman photos, LOL?
> 
> Betsy


LOL, Betsy!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

This is _so, so_ much better than Hugh Jackman.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Did this work for anyone? I know it's old, sorry... 

The site is really cool, with lots of great images... but the finished product is 320x400. Is there any way to have it crop to the correct size?


----------

